# Sebastian crossed over...



## Carolyn

It's with a heavy heart that I write tolet you know that Dearest Sebastian crossed over the Rainbow Bridge this past weekend. As SLG said, "He went to sleep and never woke up." 

Sorry, I can't seem to post a picture.

He was loved by many andis dearlymissed.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry for your loss. Many hugs headed towards them.


----------



## naturestee

:tears2: How are Ras and SLG doing?


----------



## Fancy77

Sorry for your loss


----------



## missyscove

Oh no!
I'll be keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Please pass on my condolences. Sebastian was such a handsome boy and his little girl loved him so much. :rainbow:


----------



## jordiwes

Oh no! Big hugs to Sebastians family and extended family which includes you, Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks everyone. Ras and SLG are doing well. Of course, they cried all day, but they're grateful he had a peaceful passing. SLG spent the full day playing with Sebbie just days before his death, so it was good they had that time together. 

Sebbie was a lucky little mon to have been in a household with so much love. He ruled the place too! He'd get on the top shelf of his condo and would give "the look" to any passerby that came near him for some treats. He got them too! He was loved by people all over this world, just as all of your babies are. 

Ras tried to sign in to tell you this bad news herself, but she couldn't get in for some reason, so she asked me to post it for her. I'll be sure to tell her that you all turned out for 'Bastian. 

Be sure to give all your babies an extra hug and a treat tonight. Our time with them is so fleeting. 

Tucker, Fauna and Cali send their wishes for each and everyone one of you to have a great holiday season! *An extra hug goes out to Jordiwes and her babies.*

Please give all of your babies a kiss for me. I do love them all - even though I haven't met them. Thank you for caring and taking such good care of your own. 

:group:


----------



## kirsterz09

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
binky free Sebastian :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we're so sorry to hear that you lost Sebastian. Binky free little guy.


----------



## LuvaBun

My heart broke when I heard about Sebastian :bigtears:

To newer members that didn't have the pleasure of knowing him, he was one of the most popular rabbits on the Forum, along with his 'Little Girl'. They had such a unique relationship, that Sebbie seemed more like a stuffed toy than a real bunny. They did everything together, and he had so much love showered on him.

There will never be another, and I feel like I lost an old friend :sad:



















God Bless, Sebastian. We will really miss you!

|Jan


----------



## BethM

I did not know Sebastion, but it sounds like he was a really special guy.

Binky free, Sebastion.
:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl

Oh no,I remember when i joined the forum years ago and seeing Sebastians picture..you know the one of him in his speedos.

I'm so sorry for Raspberryswirl and SLG


----------



## pamnock

:bigtears:

Please send the family our love.

Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm truly broken up over this loss. I still share Sebastian stories with people who ask me about rabbits as pets. He was one in a million among rabbits. Binky free, Sebbie. My love and thoughts to SLG and Raspberry.


----------



## Carolyn

Thank you for posting the pictures! I'm so glad the one of him with the speedo is up here! He sure was a sexy thang, wasn't he?! 

Jan, very well put -- "I feel like I've lost an old friend." Exactly!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hello friends~ I finally got logged in. I appreciate all your condolences, as will SLG. 

She's been heartbroken over this. Our home just doesn't seem right without Sebbie there. His condo was in our dining room so he was always right in the center of the action. The space where he lived looks so odd without him there. 

I'm going to try to post the last photo of them together on my page and end our story...

Thanks again for thinking of our family.

Raspberry


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs* I will always remember first joining and learning about him and your family. You made me feel so welcome. :hug:


----------



## JimD

Oh no ...:bigtears:

Words cannot express how sorry I am.

We will certainly keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.

Sebs was an RO icon and will live on through the forum.

I was one of the lucky ones that got to meet the little character at the Boathouse Party.

Here's wishing you many happy binkies at the Bridge.
Say "Hello" to Uncle Buck for us.....and all of the other bridge-bunnies, too!!
I'll bet they have big plans for you!



ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side!***


----------



## irishbunny

I am so, so sorry Rasberry!

I went back and read through your blog and Sebastian seemed like such a character and seemed to have such a special bond with SLG. 

RIP cutie!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TinysMom

I am so sorry for your loss. I too remember Sebastian from when I first joined the forum years ago.

I love the pictures of him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thank-you Carolyn for posting theupdates of Sebastian's passing. I was shocked when you broke the news in Buck's Bunny Bistro. It just seemed so sudden and unexpected when this happens. Sebastian was suppose to live forever as he and SLG was our poster Bunny and Girl. :tears2:

Binkie Free Sebastian. ink iris:


----------



## nose_twitch

How sad. I think he was one of the first bunnies I read about when I joined the forum. He seemed so special, and I'm deeply sorry for you loss.


----------



## Carolyn

Pet_Bunny,

I couldn't agree more that some people/animals just aren't supposed to die. Pebbles is another one that's on that list. It's difficult to grasp when they do pass over.

I'm glad so many people knew Sebastian, thanks to Ras and Jordyn. He was certainly a special gift.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear about Sebastian.:tears2: He was one of my favourite rabbits when I first joined the forum. He was justone of those extra special rabbits that sticks in your heart. Thinking of you Raz, and SLG of course.ink iris:


----------



## Saffy

Oh .. I've only just seen this .. mainly because I hate coming onto this forum in case I see some of the ol bunnie's names from when I first joined. Sebbie was one.

((hug)) and love. The only good thing I can say is, at least he died peacefully .. you couldn't wish for more for a pet, or a human.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry, what a bun.


----------



## JimD

Still having a very hard time wrapping my head around the fact that Sebs has gone from us.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It's with a heavy heart that I write tolet you know that Dearest Sebastian crossed over the Rainbow Bridge this past weekend. As SLG said, "He went to sleep and never woke up."
> 
> Sorry, I can't seem to post a picture.
> 
> He was loved by many andis dearlymissed.


I have been gone a while adn just found this. I'm so sorry for them and Sebbie was the sweetest little thing


----------



## Pipp

I've been in avoidance/denial with this thread. 

The weekend in question, around Dec. 4th I think, I spent hours and hours checking my computer for an email address I used to have for Raz, and to see if Raz, SLG and Sebbie had other sites where they were updating, I had an overwhelming urge to find them and check up on Sebastian. 

I had an odd sense of foreboding when I did log in again, and there it was... 

I logged off and basically hid under the covers for the next week or more. I couldn't bring myself to even look at the post, much less respond. Between the unsettling 'sixth sense' oddness and the extreme sadness of the loss of my favourite RO bunny, I pretty much dropped out. 

And for that I apologize -- to Sebastian, Raz, SLG and Carolyn. It wasn't that I didn't care, I just cared too much about this one. 


sas :sad:


----------

